# DWL-G650 Funknetzwerkkarte: kann kein Netzwerk erstellen



## steinadler (30. Oktober 2003)

ressourcen: laptop: sony vaio / amd athlon 1500+ / windows xp home
                       pc: amd athlon xp 2600+ / windows xp professional
                       router: d-link DI-624 (54 mbit)
                       WLAN-Karte: d-link DWL-G650

ich hab mit meiner funknetzwerkkarte DWL-G650 von d-link ein problem:

bei der karte war eine treiber-cd mit einer anleitung zum einrichten eines netzwerkes. ich wollte meinen laptop mit meinem pc über einen router verbinden. vorher hatte ich ein netzwerk über lan-kabel und alles hat reibungslos funktioniert, doch als ich das netzwerk über die karte erstellen wollte, habe ich eine fehler angezeigt bekommen: zur auswahl, über was ich die verbindung erstellen soll, hat mir windows nur das lan-kabel, welches nicht eingesteckt war, gegeben. ich deaktivierte die lan-verbindung und versuchte es nochmals. nun klappte die einrichtung, doch in der netzwerkumgebung und bei den netzwerkverbindungen war nichts von dem netzwerk zu sehen, außerdem konnte ich nicht auf die freigegebenen ordner des jeweils anderen computers zugreifen.

kann mir jemand hilfe zum netzwerkeinrichten geben oder mir sagen, was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht habe? 
danke im voraus!

steinadler


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. November 2003)

Hi

Hmm, schwer zu sagen! Ich hab mich über die Karte mal schlau gemacht, also am Standard kanns mal nicht liegen. Verwendest du eine Verschlüsselung? Wenn ja, solltest du den erstellten Schlüssel bei der Konfiguration deiner WLAN-Karte einbeziehen. Hast du es schon mal mit den akuellsten Treibern versucht? Ich habe WLAN leider nur unter WIN-XP Pro getestet jetzt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen wie die Home Verison reagiert. Ich hoffe aber trotzdem ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiter helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

